# age to separate ram lamb



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

we now have sheep. Dorper purebred. One yearling ewe who lambed 
earlier this spring, her ram lamb and an unrelated ewe lamb. we want to build a separate shelter for the ram lamb that he will share with a Lamancha buckling. Trying to decide when it "has" to be built.

when will the ram lamb become overly interested in his female friends, and have to be out of there until later in the fall? I have a sheep book but it fails to say "when" so as to avoid unwanted/untimely breedings. Thanks!

Vanessa (who knows goats well but sheep?? I blame my husband for this acquisition!)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Are you planning on breeding him back to his mother and sister?
If not, I'd just band him and be done with any hassle. I'm new to the sheep business as well, but I don't think it's a good idea to breed them back, and unless your getting a few more unrelated ewe's for him, why deal with it?


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I separate them at weaning. Depending on the sexual maturity of the ram I've had them breed ewes as young as 4 and half months. Definitely by 5 months. Time of year and maturity of ewes he is with can be a contributing factor.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Hair sheep including Dorper and Katahdins: Separate the ram lambs at 3 and a half months. Four months is too late to keep them with breeding-age ewes. Guess how we know this.

Keep track of any time the boys are out with the girls unplanned. You may be glad five months later to know who's the daddy.

We've been banding all the boys this year. I like that approach.

Peg


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

he is not related to the ewe lamb. we will breed him to his mom and the ewe lamb but later this fall. Dorper folks say two breedings are OK with closely related animals but no more. then we'll sell him. we are breeding for the freezer primarily but will try to sell any that aren't closely related.

we need to get that ram/buck area done soon, as he is already clearly thinking about breeding them, or trying to but no one is receptive. 

thanks!


----------



## angelspeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Hair sheep including Dorper and Katahdins: Separate the ram lambs at 3 and a half months. Four months is too late to keep them with breeding-age ewes. Guess how we know this.
> 
> Keep track of any time the boys are out with the girls unplanned. You may be glad five months later to know who's the daddy.
> 
> ...




YEP...I found out the hard way that BOTH of them are fertile at 4 MONTHS!!!! Had a set of twin ( one of each ) weaned them together and looked out in the pasture and guess what I saw.....Yep....He was breeding his sister. Fast forward 5 months....She is about to lamb any day!

From now on.....bands as soon as possible.


----------

